# dehydrating hominy



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

I bought an institutional size can of hominy because it was a really good buy and we couldn't eat it all before we were very tired of it. I knew from past experience that we didn't like it after it is frozen so I gave the dehydrator a try. I then bagged it and dated it. It is one year and 2 months old. I re-hydrated it today to serve with our lunch and it was good. A little tougher than the original hominy but still very good. Good to know that this can be done.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This is a good recipe using hominy....
Squash and Hominy Casserole

2 pounds yellow squash
2 cans of hominy, drained, I prefer the yellow hominy
1/2 pound sharp cheese, grated
1 can diced green chilies
1 1/2 cup sour cream
1 teaspoon salt
1 large onion, chopped
1/2 stick margarine ( I use butter)

Cook squash,onion, and butter slowly until tender with
1/2 cup water in skillet. Add remaining ingredients, except
only use 1/2 of the cheese. Pour into a baking dish and top
with the remaining cheese. Sprinkle with crushed Tostitos or
Doritos. Bake at 325 degrees about an hour.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

My DH loves to eat dehydrated hominy as a snack - reminds him of corn nuts.


----------

